# Flummoxed by my wwan on a HP Mini



## FreeBilly (Jul 12, 2010)

Greetings gentle folk of FreeBSD Forums.

Iâ€™ve installed release 8.0 on a 4GB usb memstick for an HP mini.
Iâ€™m trying to get  my wwan with Verizon going, but have gotten nowhere.

I may have a few questions about setting this up, but first things first.

I canâ€™t see my card, a Qualcomm Incorporated HP un2400 EV-DO/HSPDA.

I just donâ€™t get how to turn it on or what device it would be listed as.

No such device is listed when I run "camcontrol devlist -v" or "usbconfig".


```
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen2.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen3.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen4.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen4.2: <A-DATA USB Flash Drive A-DATA> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen4.3: <Webcam-101 Image Processor> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.2: <Bluetooth 2.1 module Broadcom Corp> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen4.4: <A-DATA USB Flash Drive A-DATA> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

I do detect the Broadcom thing, which has little to do with my wwan, except there is a button at the front of the computer that manually turns on/off power to all wireless devices. Under FreeBSD only this Broadcom thing is detected when I turn it on or off. Reported as ugen1.2.

It may be that if I took the computer apart, removed the card, booted to FreeBSD, and then inserted the card, it would be recognized. But then again, maybe not. And there should be a solution that doesnâ€™t require major disassembly anyhow.

*Under XP*
This is what I can tell from looking at Device Manager under Windows Xp.
I donâ€™t see any devices for my wwan until I either start VZAccess Manager (the connection manager that came installed on the computer) or use the HP wireless assistant command line â€œwireless wwan onâ€

I kept my eye on the com ports listed, and what happens is it registers as â€œQualcomm HS-USB QDLoader  (COM4)â€ when VZAccess Manager starts up , but once it detects the network that disappears and I get two other com ports â€œHP un2400 Mobile Broadband Module (COM5)â€ and â€œHP un2400 Mobile Broadband Device (COM6)â€ 
This is also when I see my â€œHP un2400 Mobile Broadband Module Ethernet Adapterâ€ under â€œNetwork adaptersâ€ and â€œHP un2400 Mobile Broadband Module Modemâ€ under â€œModemsâ€ for the first time.

A few other values from checking properties of the modem:
Properties -> General -> Location -> â€œLocation 0 (HP un2400 Mobile Broadband Module)â€
Properties ->Details->Hardware Ids->â€œUSB\Vid_03f0&Pid_1f1d&Rev_0001&MI_02"    "USB\Vid_03f0&Pid_1f1d&MI_02â€

 Itâ€™s also listed, while alive, under â€œUniversal Serial Bus controllersâ€ as a â€œHP USB Composite Deviceâ€ with properties similar to what is found under the modem.


More info available on request.
I hope I can get the network running on this thing under FreeBSD. The HP mini is a fairly nifty little device even when running XP.  I didnâ€™t care much using gnome or ked desktops for it, but luckily I mostly use Fluxbox anyhow, which couldnâ€™t suit it better.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2010)

u3g(4) has support for the HP 2200 and 2300, and might also work for the 2400.  It would be easy to add the device ID, if that's all that's missing.

Once initialized, it should show up as a USB serial device, and then you connect with PPP.  Or so I've read.


----------



## aragon (Jul 13, 2010)

FreeBilly said:
			
		

> I canâ€™t see my card, a Qualcomm Incorporated HP un2400 EV-DO/HSPDA.
> 
> I just donâ€™t get how to turn it on or what device it would be listed as.
> 
> No such device is listed when I run "camcontrol devlist -v" or "usbconfig".



Read acpi_hp(4), load the module, and then try enable the WWAN with sysctl.  If a new USB device shows up, try the attached patch after recompiling your kernel.  It adds the UN2400 product ID to the u3g driver.


----------

